# Hymer wing mirror removal



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Has anyone taken a mirror assy off and if so how, I have tryed to remove the mirror securing bolts, and the taux screws to gain access to the chassi mount, the mirror assy seems to slide into the main chassi mount but have tryed a gentle tap up wards without any movement so it must be held in by a securing bolt... any comments? just to make clear I need to remove the mirror assy from the chassi...


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Clive

I had the same problem a couple of years ago and managed to get it off with a sharp hit upwards with the base of my hand while holding the frame of the mirror with the other hand. There is no holding bolt but it is on a tapperd slide so can get a little 'stuck' when the camper is a few years old. It took me 2 or 3 hits before it moved and it was a good job I had hold of it as it nearly took off!

The reason I had to remove it was because one of the 4 securing bolts of the base plate had worked loose following a slight knock with a tall plastic traffic bollard in France, no damage though.

Nearly forgot, if they are electric mirrors disconnect the plug before trying to remove it!

Hope this helps


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes thanks roger I was nearly there, just did not want to hit it to hard if there was a securing bolt i had not seen, yes its well corroded up but will use some penetrating oil first. Yep the mount is loose and need looking at, just the vibration from all the pot holes in the eu roads LOL!!


----------



## HarleyBiker (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Clive,

Sounds familiar. Had the same problem with my 2002 model. No amount of tapping from below would shift it and I lost my nerve before I destroyed the van!

I made up a suitable spacer/shim which when placed below the bracket allowed me to apply a large G clamp in such a way that it was pressing 'down' on the bracket secured to the van and up on the base of the mirror arm. I hope this makes sense!

The amount of force required through the G clamp was considerable and it eventually gave way with a bang!

Sure enough, one of the four screws had come loose. Simply tightened it up and slipped the arm back on.

Good luck!

John.


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Clive

You can also use boiling water on the mirror part of the mount to expand it prior to lubricating or upward force, most likely different metals so will expand slightly, also light tapping prior to this will help loosen any crud/buildup

P


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes thanks John also, I'm still on the same wave length as I had already tryed the upward force, and then also was trying to think of a gentle way of applying more force, so I'll do just as you have mentioned, seems the most logical idea, the shim on the top of the chassi side of the mount and the top of the g clamp with the screw end of the g clamp on the mirror side of the mount and see how we go... best regards Clive


----------

